
Sitting, Standing, and Bouncing - jseliger
http://hivelogic.com/articles/sitting-standing-balance-ball/
======
jseliger
According to Marco Arment and Dan, the Steelcase Details Series 7 is the way
to go if you can afford one: <http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze/21> . But they're
insanely expensive.

I think the desk discussion starts around minute 50.

